# usb internet im netzwerk freigeben



## minimum (4. September 2007)

hi,

vl gibts so ein thema schon, aber ich hab keins über die suche gfunden die auf mein problem passt.

also:

ich hab zuhause ein usb-modem von a1 (>>klick hier<<

nun möchte ich aber dieses modem aber zuhause im netzwerk verwenden.

ich hab mir das so gedacht: 
ich schließe das usb-modem zu meinem stand-pc u gebe diese verbindung frei so das ich mit meinem laptop über wlan (hab nen d-link wlan router) darauf zugreifen kann nur funktioniert das nicht

kann mir jemand bitte helfen

danke im vorraus

mfg 
minimum


----------

